# Distraught Irish Lass



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 13, 2005)

*The young Irish lass was distraught.
No one had ever explained to her the 
consequences of doing 'that'.
'Oh Mammy, Mammy." she lamented,
'Oim pregnant. Oim goin' to have a baby.'
Her mother liked to be clear on these things.
'Holy Mother,' she exclaimed, 'are ye sure it's yours?'*


----------



## wasabi (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 13, 2005)

:P


----------

